# Ship channel today



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Seeing some signs of a run, but I ain't a believer yet. Much better results and bigger flounder 3 weeks ago. Having to work for them. Incoming tides seems best. Darker color psychos worked today. Tx roach and red shad.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Good looking front. Today stayed in highlands bayou. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

